# cant stay in the yellow



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

I need help I was practicing my form yesterday and I noticed that I am all over the target I was shooting I just. Can't seem to stay in the yellow please help thanks


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

Practicing your form is best done on a blank bale or with your eyes closed.
My guess is that you weren't concentrating on aiming fully... you were watching your form. 
You can't do both at the same time! No one can. The human brain just doesn't work like that.
Try working on your form while shooting up close, like 3 yards... using either a target with no aiming point, or with your eyes closed on a target that's at shoulder height and is an arrow length and a half away at full draw.

When shooting for accuracy, you have to clear your head of everything but the aiming. To shoot accurately, your form needs to be automatic.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Good advice from da white shoe. :thumbs_up

Allen


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

da white shoe said:


> Practicing your form is best done on a blank bale or with your eyes closed.
> My guess is that you weren't concentrating on aiming fully... you were watching your form.
> You can't do both at the same time! No one can. The human brain just doesn't work like that.
> Try working on your form while shooting up close, like 3 yards... using either a target with no aiming point, or with your eyes closed on a target that's at shoulder height and is an arrow length and a half away at full draw.
> ...


Great advice! I one hundred percent agree.
However lets assume you were actually concentrating on aiming and you were still having issues. pushing your bow arm towards the target often helps to steady the sight picture. Also using the back muscles to hold the load will also help steady your aim. 

Good luck and shoot straight


----------



## EmersonL (Oct 27, 2009)

Hmm I have to disagree on the pushing the bow arm towards the target. That requires you to activate the shoulder and arm muscles of your bow arm which you do not want. Concentrate on keeping your bow shoulder low, solid and relaxed. Your elbow should be strait so it's not completely locked but not bent. You want to set up your bones to hold the weight; not your muscles. The more muscles you use, the more unsteady things get. I have heard for some people they like to do the push-pull but i just dont think it's going to be nearly as consistent. There is a lot more that goes into solid shooting form and I would highly suggest Larry Wise's book Core Archery. It is cheap, strait-forward, really good information that will help your shooting.


----------



## archer60x (Nov 24, 2008)

Hillbilly: Maybe a little more information would help. Lots of good advice but none realy will help unless we know the type of discipline you are shooting i.e. recurve, compound, the release you are using, or fingers, poundage of your bow is important as well as your draw length etc. I have coached many individuals and the most common problem is incorrect draw length, improper or no consistant anchor points (minimum of three). It would also be helpful if you posted a picture of yourself at full draw, one from the side and one from the rear to determine your proper draw length and anchors. My first bow was a PSE Nova 28" draw. After some tips from a pro I reduced it down to 26.5". Then I attended the PSE Shooters School and refined my draw to 25.75. Now I consistantly shoot 300's bowhunter freestyle. So see if you can get some more information and possibly a few pictures!!


----------



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

I shoot a Hoyt alphamax 32 and shoot with a Scott shark


----------



## KCOZART_REAPER (Dec 23, 2011)

*Questions and answers to ask yourself*

Here are some helpful ideas that may help I have been shooting for 34 years.

1. Check your fletches for accurate tuning
2. Make sure your Cams are in Sync
3. Get a "Square Up" Torque indicator they will put you on pinpoint accuracy Telle'm KC Sent you. http://www.squareuparchery.com/index.html 
4. Are you shooting a comfortable #.
5. Sometimes on an "Off" day it's best to stop and wait till a better day because you can develop bad habits/muscle memory and frustration=misses
6. Check paper tuning
7. Is your release fast or are you focusing too much on the release and not your spot?


----------



## Hillbilly bacon (Sep 5, 2011)

I am focused on the release


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

Lower your poundage, you can't perfect your form if you are over bowed. You should be able to shoot 150-200 arrows without tiring before you increase weight. 

Blank bales are fine to practice form, but you can't learn to hold a bow steady unless you have a visual reference for your sight. Focus on the target, the release should come as a suprise.

TAO


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

hillbilly..... focus on the x.. nothing but x if ANYTHING crosses your mind other than the x LET IT DOWN start over and shoot a perfect arrow


----------



## da white shoe (Mar 10, 2009)

TheAncientOne said:


> Lower your poundage, you can't perfect your form if you are over bowed. You should be able to shoot 150-200 arrows without tiring before you increase weight.
> 
> Blank bales are fine to practice form, but you can't learn to hold a bow steady unless you have a visual reference for your sight. Focus on the target, the release should come as a suprise.
> 
> TAO


I agree that you don't want to over-bow yourself, but, that said, you can eliminate "almost" all of your pin movement using muscle relaxation and breathing control at full draw... even with a hunting weight bow.


----------

